

Glenn Greenwald: how the NSA tampers with US-made Internet routers - kurren
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/may/12/glenn-greenwald-nsa-tampers-us-internet-routers-snowden

======
Zigurd
Let's just flag this issue off HN and hide our heads in the sand. Then five
years from now we can wonder "What happened to Internet services and telecom
gear from the US?"

"Well, none of the mods saw this coming!"

"The effect was unimportant at the time!"

"But... terrorism!"

I am not optimistic. If the tech industry can't reject DRM, what chance is
there they will reject domestic surveillance?

